# What are the types for the YT "skeptic" community?



## a smol bird (Apr 27, 2017)

I was wondering about the Youtubers I watch everyday, most are known as the "skeptic" community. 
In your opinion what would you type:
Undoomed
shoeonhead
Chris Ray Gun
TJ Kirk
Hunter Avallone
Paul Joseph Watson
Ask Yourself
Roaming Millenial
someblackguy
DarkMatter2525
MrRepzion
Maddox
EazyonMe
The Vegan Atheist
Unnatural Vegan
Vegan Gains
Mic The Vegan
(obvi I am a vegan so I was wondering about them too)


----------



## a smol bird (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

a smol bird said:


> I was wondering about the Youtubers I watch everyday, most are known as the "skeptic" community.
> In your opinion what would you type:





> Paul Joseph Watson


xSTP or xNTJ (I think ISTP)



> DarkMatter2525


INTP



> MrRepzion


INFJ



> The Vegan Atheist
> Unnatural Vegan
> Vegan Gains
> Mic The Vegan
> (obvi I am a vegan so I was wondering about them too)


Veganism is suicidal.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I've only watched some of the vegan youtubers. Vegan gains is a T type with skizophrenia. Unnatural vegan strikes me as an INFJ and Mic the Vegan seems NP to me.


----------



## a smol bird (Apr 27, 2017)

Endologic said:


> xSTP or xNTJ (I think ISTP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, thanks.

Yeah, I am not here to discuss veganism. But that comment is ridiculous and you're obviously uneducated. Veggies have more nutrition than any animal product so it's pretty silly to say that it would kill you and it goes against modern research. If you weren't so ignorant you would go on these channels and actually educate yourself.


----------



## a smol bird (Apr 27, 2017)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I've only watched some of the vegan youtubers. Vegan gains is a T type with skizophrenia. Unnatural vegan strikes me as an INFJ and Mic the Vegan seems NP to me.


I can def see Unnatural Vegan as an INFJ thanks


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

*Undoomed* - ISTJ
*shoeonhead* - Im thinking well developed FP
*TJ Kirk* - Ti something, ENTP maybe, 5
*Maddox* - Gamma, maybe INTJ
*Vegan Gains* - angsty Fe, fed up with some social issue, _ESTP_

And some of my faves:
*Jordan Peterson* - _INFJ_, could be anything though
*Sargon of Akkad* - Te, no idea tbh but I find him tolerable
*Styxhexenhammer666* - INTJ, one of the best speakers I have ever seen, its epic, doesnt even seem to have a script
*The Rageaholic* - very strong Gamma vibes, Te and Se, 8, I would say ESTP but he is openly hostile and makes no effort to keep a stable atmosphere which Betas find negative, also an excellent speaker but Im pretty sure he has scripts
*Thinking-Ape* - INTJ
*karen straughan* - INTJ
*Feminism LOL* - INTJ
*Arthur Arcturus* - INTJ 1w9 (are you seeing a pattern here?)
*Black Pigeon Speaks* - leaning towards ISTJ
*Thulean Perspective* - (its fucking Varg guys hes got a youtube channel and he has some interesting views ) INTJ 6w5


----------



## BigCat (Feb 22, 2017)

My top three are Blaire White (though she's not technically "skeptic"), shoe, and Armoured.

Blaire strikes me as Te dom, maybe ENTJ. shoe is definitely a Fi user, and a very intelligent one. Maybe xSFP for her. Armoured strikes me as INTP. Can't really say why.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

a smol bird said:


> Oh cool, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I am not here to discuss veganism. But that comment is ridiculous and you're obviously uneducated. Veggies have more nutrition than any animal product so it's pretty silly to say that it would kill you and it goes against modern research. If you weren't so ignorant you would go on these channels and actually educate yourself.


But it's a missed stake (mistake) *bu da tss* 

Sorry, just wanted you to meat that pun before someone else grilled it into your memory. ;D

I'm sorry I'ma shut up now...


----------



## metallic (Apr 29, 2017)

Skeletalz said:


> *Undoomed* - ISTJ
> *shoeonhead* - Im thinking well developed FP
> *TJ Kirk* - Ti something, ENTP maybe, 5
> *Maddox* - Gamma, maybe INTJ
> ...


What makes you think that Vegan Gains (Richard) is a Fe user? He certainly has his problems but I could never see him as a troubled Fe user. He seems very Fi to me. INXX - cross INFJ off though. 

Shoe0nHead seems 100% ENTP, to me. She comes across as a NTP female. 

Unnatural Vegan - INXJ? 

Mic the Vegan - INXP. 

I don't know enough about The Vegan Atheist to type him, but he comes across as XNFP just by a quick overview.

TJ Kirk has confirmed that he's an INTP. That was very obvious for me from the start, haha.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Chris and shoe (and their so's) have actually taken the test. They posted their results on twitter a couple weeks ago.

Chris - INTP and his girlfriend, Laci - ENFJ
Shoe - ISFP and her boyfriend - INTP


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

lol this'll be fun
Undoomed INTP
shoeonhead INFP/ISFP
Chris Ray Gun dunno him
TJ Kirk don't remember him
Hunter Avallone dunno him
Paul Joseph Watson ENTP
Ask Yourself dunno them
Roaming Millenial ISFJ
someblackguy ESFP
DarkMatter2525 dunno them
MrRepzion INTP
Maddox dunno him
EazyonMe INFJ
The Vegan Atheist dunno him
Unnatural Vegan dunno him
Vegan Gains kinda unhealthy INFJ
Mic The Vegan dunno him


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

Some of them took the 16personalities test so take those results with a grain of salt, they could be one letter off.



neptune_faced said:


> Chris - INTP and his girlfriend, Laci - ENFJ


Funny because those types are supposed to be the best pairings for each other. And those two had drastically different opinions not so long ago.

But I'm not very familiar with this community, I think they tend to make too much noise for nothing.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

A bunch of NT wannabes.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

I can only guess the types of a few of them.

Shoeonhead is ISFP, I think.
Armored Skeptic, ENTP.
Sargon of Akkad... xSTJ maybe?
Blaire White is xNTJ for sure.
Toon (if you know him) is probably IxTP (leaning more towards ISTP).
Karen Straughan is very likely INTJ.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

sh0eonhead is a confirmed ISFP, and I'm pretty sure Blaire White is an ENTJ... the rest of them I don't watch so I'm not sure.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Nobody in this thread has mentioned him, but I've been watching tons of TL;DR lately (largely because I still enjoy his videos while I have soured on the bulk of the Youtube Skeptics and find him to be much more rigorous than most of them) and he strikes me as an INTP with strongly suppressed Fe. He reads academic papers, articulates himself very carefully, and avoids community-style hangouts.


----------



## PeachyPapi (Dec 25, 2017)

Hunter Avallone could be an INTP?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> What are the types for the YT "skeptic" community?


I would assume most of them would be INTJ or INTP, and some ISTJ and ISTP here and there, but mostly INTJ or INTP.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Ooo good question, from the ones that I know of...

Shoe0nhead: ENFP

Chris Ray Gun: ENTP

someblackguy: INTP

Unnatural vegan: INFJ

And to add onto the list--

Blaire White: ENTJ


----------

